# I hate (dislike) vaping when....



## ivc_mixer (17/6/22)

Okay, let's first clarify, I love vaping. Not just has it saved my life compare to cigarettes and my ongoing struggle with trying to quit via various other means, but it has introduced me to flavours I never had before. But there is the odd occasion where I do not enjoy it. Most recent while having hiccups. Something was bothering my oesophagus and I had hiccups on and off for almost two days. Inhaling, specifically DL vaping, while having hiccups is not fun. That sharp, sudden inhale is not something I enjoyed. I learnt in those few days to time my vaping in between hiccups but did not enjoy the fact that I was so limited.

Surely there must be other circumstances when people feel they hate (dislike rather?) vaping? Anyone else out there?

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Adephi (17/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Okay, let's first clarify, I love vaping. Not just has it saved my life compare to cigarettes and my ongoing struggle with trying to quit via various other means, but it has introduced me to flavours I never had before. But there is the odd occasion where I do not enjoy it. Most recent while having hiccups. Something was bothering my oesophagus and I had hiccups on and off for almost two days. Inhaling, specifically DL vaping, while having hiccups is not fun. That sharp, sudden inhale is not something I enjoyed. I learnt in those few days to time my vaping in between hiccups but did not enjoy the fact that I was so limited.
> 
> Surely there must be other circumstances when people feel they hate (dislike rather?) vaping? Anyone else out there?



I'm at that stage where rewicking and mixing feels more of a chore. Put it off up to the point where I really can't go without it anymore. Especially since I got a vuse just out of fomo. Yes it's not the best, but it gets 10/10 for convenience.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/6/22)

Adephi said:


> I'm at that stage where rewicking and mixing feels more of a chore. Put it off up to the point where I really can't go without it anymore. Especially since I got a vuse just out of fomo. Yes it's not the best, but it gets 10/10 for convenience.



I am with you 100% on the rewicking thing. Hence why I got the Dead Rabbit R. Makes it a bit more bearable. Actually went over to sub-ohm tanks with stock coils for a while but it became a bit expensive.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/22)

I love most things about vaping and even enjoy rewicking eight million Dvarw's... what I do hate is testing a new RTA and suddenly getting juice all over my mod or hand! Oh, and I also hate spitting coils!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked (17/6/22)

Having to refill the tank when I'm busy irritates me. Solution: I have two tanks which I refill at the same time. When one is finished I just grab the next one.

Reactions: Like 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/22)

I hate it when I’m enjoying a particular juice and the coil gets gunked so much that it needs a pit stop while I’m only having about 10ml left in the bottle. The dilemma is do I finish the (bloody) bottle on the same coil and endure the mehhh taste or do I finish the bottle in a new RTA which then I would only use for about 2 to 3 refills?? Decisions, decisions…. I usually shelf the almost finished bottle next to the many other almost finished bottles and they sit there for months until my OCD can’t handle the chaos any longer and I end up throwing about 100ml worth of juice. I need help, I know…

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (17/6/22)

Happens to me so often.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/6/22)

I'm with Rob on this ... I find most things vape related rather enjoyable, even finding rewicking therapeutic on a level, (_albeit that I don't have / have to rewick 65536 Dvarws at a sitting_ ).
As to leaking ... grrrrrrrrr ... now that gets my goat on just so many levels

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stew (17/6/22)

Having a slippery mod from bottom airflow splatter and RDA splatter.
I also couldn't live with taking batteries out to charge them.
And people raving over a reviewer. They aren't special. I take their reviews with a pinch of salt, especially when they seem to have a high opinion of themselves and tell you how many reviews they have done.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/22)

I agree with you on the reviewers thing…. I’m at a stage where I only check out ”reviews” to see what’s new on the market. The last 2 to 3 years have been marked by a serious lack in innovation and we‘ve been seeing only V2s, Max, Pros etc. of the same mods and tanks and very few innovative ideas and designs. I’m derailing the thread.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## Mzr (17/6/22)

Not finding the right drip tip to match the panels or the devices being used after thinking you have a tip for every configured setup or that not all 810 are the same fit like other 810

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/22)

Worst , open a new bottle of juice , tilt to fill , squeeze...and the whole top comes off ....120ml of sticky stuff over the desk , keyboard and hands.

Reactions: Like 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/22)

With this cold weather, even my 50/50 takes brute strength to squeeze the Gorilla bottle to fill a Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31 (18/6/22)

Finding wire is becoming a bloody pain! Want to experiment making MTL claptons and no wire available over 28g

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/6/22)

Munro31 said:


> Finding wire is becoming a bloody pain! Want to experiment making MTL claptons and no wire available over 28g




In the classifieds

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/36-gauge-nichrome-80-wire.76085/

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (18/6/22)

Munro31 said:


> Finding wire is becoming a bloody pain! Want to experiment making MTL claptons and no wire available over 28g


I spoke to these guys on Instagram and they say they have quite a few sales to South Africa.
I would like to try some of their pre built coils if anyone is interested in organising a group buy.





WIREOPTIM - Precision Winding For Optimal Performance


WIREOPTIM - Precision Winding For Optimal Performance




wireoptim.com

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Munro31 (18/6/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> In the classifieds
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/36-gauge-nichrome-80-wire.76085/


Looking for Kanthal, not a fan of Ni80

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (18/6/22)

So many great comments 

Vaping is incredible and I love most things about it. Plus the community behind it 

After many years of trying out loads of devices and juices I’ve found setups I like that work nicely for me 

Now I’m getting tired of the pit stopping. Refilling and charging / replacing batteries is irritating sometimes but not so bad I guess. But man I despise refitting new coils. My eyes aren’t as sharp as when I started vaping and it seems the screws and things are getting smaller even though they’re the same. Lol. 

I probably need to investigate the latest commercial coil devices to see if anything comes close to a well set up rebuildable 

But the thought of testing more devices doesn’t appeal either. Lol. 

Despite all of this the flavour I get on my great setups is still well worth the pitstops. I can’t believe I haven’t smoked a cigarette in nearly 10 yrs. my goodness.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/6/22)

Munro31 said:


> Finding wire is becoming a bloody pain! Want to experiment making MTL claptons and no wire available over 28g





https://manicaa.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?product_list_limit=36&q=+Heat+Resistance+Wire











Wire. Bare. NichromeNichrome 24 SWG (Single)


Nichrome Bare Wire Bare Nicrome Wire available in variouse diameters. The thickness of a wire is often given as a Standard Wire Gauge, or SWG. Nichrome is a non-magnetic alloy of nickel and chromium. Nichrome is widely used in heating elements. It is wound in wire coils to a certain electrical...




smartlabs.co.za













Electrical Resistance Wire & Hot Cutting Wire - Alloy Wire International


Electrical resistance wire for heating elements, resistors and heat sealing packaging machines. Also, High Strength Hot Cutting wire for foam cutting, plus




www.alloywire.co.za

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/22)

I "hated vaping" when Twisp changed to Vuse and I could not find my old friend "Cubano" anymore. For, 4 years I just vaped Cubano and poof just like that it was gone forever.


You might be gone my old friend! But you will never be forgotten.Thank you Cubano!You made me stop my stinky,smoking habbit that I had for 25 years.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/6/22)

The thing that I like the least about vaping is when I am told that vaping is worse than smoking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 12 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (19/6/22)

I hate when I break a RTA glass, or the mod or just The LCD. Other than that I don't have any real issues

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (20/6/22)

The thing I hate most about vaping is spitback or when I buy something based off of a review and the product ends up being mediocre and the reviewer just gave it a good review for brownie points.

Also: I find vape tricks a bit cringe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (20/6/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I "hated vaping" when Twisp changed to Vuse and I could not find my old friend "Cubano" anymore. For, 4 years I just vaped Cubano and poof just like that it was gone forever.
> View attachment 257777
> 
> You might be gone my old friend! But you will never be forgotten.Thank you Cubano!You made me stop my stinky,smoking habbit that I had for 25 years.



I’m with you @MrGSmokeFree 
this sucks

happened to me with Blackbird. But I should have known better - it being an international juice

luckily I found a great substitute that in many ways is now even better for my palate (Havana Nightz)
if the local mixer @Naeemhoosen stops that juice I will have to buy the recipe or get it made somehow, lol

problem is that the ingredients change and the juice makers sometimes have to reformulate things. That sucks too

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/6/22)

Silver said:


> problem is that the ingredients change and the juice makers sometimes have to reformulate things.


This is a definite problem. Or it happens that specific flavours do not sell so well locally, so they stop importing it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/22)

Silver said:


> I’m with you @MrGSmokeFree
> this sucks
> 
> happened to me with Blackbird. But I should have known better - it being an international juice
> ...


I tried getting the recipe for Cubano from @HPBotha over the years ( Yes boys and girls I tried many times).May I say it boils down to the same, if you ask KFC for the secret recipe.And the gentleman and kind guy that he always is just said "NOOOOOOOO!"

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/22)

Silver said:


> I’m with you @MrGSmokeFree
> this sucks
> 
> happened to me with Blackbird. But I should have known better - it being an international juice
> ...


It sucks that I never got the opportunity to try Blackbird or Boba's Bounty.They seem to have a lekker profile I like in a juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/6/22)

The only thing I hate about vaping is when Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs hands me one of her setups and asks me if it tastes funny... nothing funny about 18mg at 35W...

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> This is a definite problem. Or it happens that specific flavours do not sell so well locally, so they stop importing it.


Thankfully there are some really good eliquid mixologists on this forum that can mimic these discontinued eliquids

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (20/6/22)

The only thing I dislike about vaping are the dudes who complain about what they dislike about vaping.

I HATED being ill due to smoking
I hated yellow nicotine fingers
I hated stinking of smoke all the time
I hated my bad breath and most of all

I hated being a slave to an addiction.

Vaping, love vaping ..... I will put up with any minor inconvenience.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (20/6/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> It sucks that I never got the opportunity to try Blackbird or Boba's Bounty.They seem to have a lekker profile I like in a juice.



Ya - and wait for it - we used to mix the two 
Blackbird and Bobas Bounty
We called it "Black Bobas" 
Man, that was fantastic!

Those were the days

I did the reviews of those juices here on the forum. Such exciting times:

BlackBird


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/witchers-brew-juice-reviews.2686/post-67300



Bobas Bounty


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/alien-visions-e-juice-juice-reviews.5404/post-118251



Bobas had a granola bar type of taste to me - was special!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (20/6/22)

OK my turn now
The most dislike aka hate thing I got with vaping is the wicking and maybe the coils and maybe the atty lol
I've been vaping for over 3 years now and been building my own coils for about 3 years because coils is just to expensive 
I haven't bought a new rda in years still using my clone hadalys and entheon rda 99% of the time 
Because I like my single coil rdas I don't really know what's new on the market in the single coil rda department 
The only tank that really works for is the siegfried rta(also old) and there also building single coil
I've been using CB v2 and firebolt cotton since I started with attys 
I've tried the DRR and it's a no for me so I've stopped buying mods and attys for awhile now just can't spend and spend more money anymore which I dont have anyway

So ja if you guys know of any newish single coil rda that's is easy to build on and I can use for fruits please let me know because most attys and tanks is mostly for bakeries well according to me 

I just wish there was something simpler than having to wick every 2nd day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (20/6/22)

The vaper said:


> OK my turn now
> The most dislike aka hate thing I got with vaping is the wicking and maybe the coils and maybe the atty lol
> I've been vaping for over 3 years now and been building my own coils for about 3 years because coils is just to expensive
> I haven't bought a new rda in years still using my clone hadalys and entheon rda 99% of the time
> ...


To wick less often, I’m afraid you’ll have to give up the juices you like… in the single coil RDAs department there’s nothing extraordinarily new. Keep your money as long as you’re enjoying your clones (there’s nothing wrong with clones as long as they’re well made).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (22/6/22)

I hate it when I can't squeezethe last juice out of the bottle.

Why don't they make "bottles" like toothpaste containers, but with a thin nozzle? It would be so easy to squeeze the last drop out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/6/22)

Hooked said:


> I hate it when I can't squeezethe last juice out of the bottle.
> 
> Why don't they make "bottles" like toothpaste containers, but with a thin nozzle? It would be so easy to squeeze the last drop out.



Or everyone should convert to squonkers and juice should come in a universal squonk bottle that fits all squonk mods and you just slap the bottle in to the mod and vape.... the new and improved disposable vapes! @vicTor is now conjuring up images in his mind of a 120ml mech squonk mod.... 

One other thing I do "dislike" about vaping... WAITING!! (for vapemail and steeping juice)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (23/6/22)

Hooked said:


> I hate it when I can't squeezethe last juice out of the bottle.
> 
> Why don't they make "bottles" like toothpaste containers, but with a thin nozzle? It would be so easy to squeeze the last drop out.


Like this

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/6/22)

Stranger said:


> Like this
> View attachment 258106


Your toothpaste container looks like that?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Akil (1/7/22)

Something I can't stand- when the last bit of a juice doesn't coincide with re wicking time.
Do I now top up with a different juice and taste this weird hybrid of the two juices for two whole tanks worth, or do I throw out a fresh(ish) wick and start over?

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/7/22)

Akil said:


> Something I can't stand- when the last bit of a juice doesn't coincide with re wicking time.
> Do I now top up with a different juice and taste this weird hybrid of the two juices for two whole tanks worth, or do I throw out a fresh(ish) wick and start over?


Now there's the incentive to vape complimentary flavours

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/7/22)

Akil said:


> Something I can't stand- when the last bit of a juice doesn't coincide with re wicking time.
> Do I now top up with a different juice and taste this weird hybrid of the two juices for two whole tanks worth, or do I throw out a fresh(ish) wick and start over?


Me. I'd rewick. 
My wife throws in the next flavour. She does this many times over before rewicking. Sometimes she changes flavours about 3 times in one day on the same tank. I can't.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (1/7/22)

Akil said:


> Something I can't stand- when the last bit of a juice doesn't coincide with re wicking time.
> Do I now top up with a different juice and taste this weird hybrid of the two juices for two whole tanks worth, or do I throw out a fresh(ish) wick and start over?


Hit or miss, sometimes that impossible to ever duplicate hybrid turns out an accidental masterpiece, sometimes kak !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Akil (1/7/22)

Timwis said:


> Hit or miss, sometimes that impossible to ever duplicate hybrid turns out an accidental masterpiece, sometimes kak !


9 of 10 times it's kak

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (1/7/22)

I hear you, I use my drippers for those last bits.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## sim987 (26/9/22)

I hate vaping when its coils burns. It leaves an unpleasant taste in my mouth and it's a hassle to clean up. I've found that if I keep the wattage at a lower level, it helps to prevent the coils from burning. And I also make sure to give the vape coils plenty of time to cool down before putting them back into the tank.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (26/9/22)

I've been wanting to build a 120ml squonk mod. I haven't had anytime but, I just might when I get a chance, seeing that you've re-sparked my interest again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/9/22)

I hate the way vaping gives you bad teeth, but now that they have all fallen out the pain is gone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88 (28/9/22)

Hmmm for the most part I've sorted out all the little annoyances I have with vaping like I wick all 4 RTA's at the same time(use 1 till done then just pick up the next one, fill and carry on till they all done and then rewick once every +/- 6 weeks, even have a little disposable I use while I'm rewicking) my 1 minor annoyance is when all my 21700 Batts are low(I'm bad at charging, tend to leave the batt in a mod instead of taking out and charging) I have to find an adapter to use an 18650 which always happens as I'm about to leave the house and in a hurry... The one mod that doesn't give me this issue is the paramour and I love it for that reason. 21700 or 18650, no problem, no adapter needed. 

Really minor things but I'd put up with any minor annoyance instead of smelling like a ashtray anyday

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (28/9/22)

When you're rebuilding/rewicking and you put a tool down for a second and poof! Gone, nowhere to be found until you get up and it's back right where you left it

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/22)

Finding Vape Gear you have been searching for on an overseas vape store and they only do post shipping!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (29/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finding Vape Gear you have been searching for on an overseas vape store and they only do post shipping!
> View attachment 263579


That looks exactly like my teeangers bedroom!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## X-Calibre786 (29/9/22)

When I accidentally refill my DL fruity RTA with MTL tobacco juice. First the hybrid flavour is . Then the head rush from the higher nic content

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (29/9/22)

" hello officer"
"are you drunk son"
" no officer it's just my strawberry RY4 @ 20%"
"Ah so you are on drugs then, hands on the bonnet and bend over"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (30/9/22)

What I don’t like is when you putting in a new coil and one of those tiny post screws somehow disappears
and you spend a long time looking for it

only to realize it’s hiding under the roller towel.

I get nervous these days when tinkering with new coils etc. lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (24/10/22)

I hate it when you remove to much wick when combing or fluffing it out and your tank floods.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

